# ∇: Βάφτιση, μεταγραφή ή λεξιπλασία;



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2010)

Ξανακοιτάζοντας, χτενίζοντας, και ψιλοδιορθώνοντας το μαθηματικό γλωσσάρι που νταντεύω στο καινούργιο μας υποφόρουμ, τον Οβολώνα, στάθηκα για πρώτη φορά με λίγο περισσότερο γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον στο λήμμα *vector differential operator ∇ (del) = διανυσματικός διαφορικός τελεστής ∇ (ή ανάδελτα, ή τελεστής Nabla, ή τελεστής Hamilton)*. Αφού διόρθωσα τα προϋπάρχοντα μικρά μαύρα τριγωνάκια με την κορυφή προς τα κάτω ▼ με το σωστό χαρακτήρα Unicode 2207 (που δίνει το ανάποδο δέλτα ή _ανάδελτα_, ∇) αναρωτήθηκα για πρώτη φορά για τις ονομασίες αυτού του περίεργου συμβόλου.

Δεν είναι ότι _είδα_ για πρώτη φορά αυτό το σύμβολο του διαφορικού (ή del) για τον διανυσματικό λογισμό (ανιαρές μαθηματικές εξηγήσεις εδώ, στο λήμμα del της αγγλοβίκης)· απλώς δεν είχα τέτοιες γλωσσικές περιέργειες τον καιρό που μου χρειαζόταν στις σπουδές μου. _Ανάδελτα του διανύσματος τάδε_ το διαβάζαμε στη σχολή στο ΕΜΠ, _del of_ και _del von_ χρησιμοποιούσα όποτε μου χρειαζόταν σε ξενόγλωσσο περιβάλλον. Το όνομα Nabla το θυμόμουν σαν κάτι αξιοπερίεργο και για να έλεγες _χαμιλτώνειος τελεστής_ έπρεπε να ήσουν πολύ ψώνιο.
Βλέπω τον Νικέλ να καταφθάνει δρομαίος να με διορθώσει (είναι άραγε σωστή αυτή η χρήση του «δρομαίος»; Όχι σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ):

--_Επιτέλους χαμιλτόνειος! Όχι άλλα ωμέγα! Όχι άλλοι Στέφενσων! Αμάν με την επίδραση της νευτώνειας βαρύτητας (και της μιλτώνειας ποίησης) στην ελληνική (τεχνική και μη) γλώσσα.
_​
Τι είναι λοιπόν αυτό το Nabla; Περίφημη εσπλανάδα στη Βαρκελώνη;






_La Rambla, Barcelona_​
Μήπως διάσημη οινοπαραγωγική κοιλάδα στην Καλιφόρνια; Και, από ποια γλώσσα έρχεται και πώς γίνανε τα βαφτίσια του χαμιλτόνειου :) τελεστή;

Για να μην το παρατραβάω (και πριν με στείλετε *άναβλα αφού δεν πληρώνομαι και με τη λέξη ;)), τη λέξη *νάβλα* την ξέρουμε από τους αρχαίους Έλληνες. Δεν είναι όμως ελληνική· είναι μεταγραφή σημιτικής λέξης και είναι η ονομασία ενός έγχορδου μουσικού οργάνου, παρόμοιου με την άρπα. (Δεν είναι χαρακτηριστική η ομοιότητα της μικρής άρπας αριστερά με το ανάδελτα; )





_Εικόνα από τη βίκη._​
Το LSΚ αναφέρει:
*νάβλα, η,* μουσικόν τι όργανον έχον δέκα ή (κατά Ιώσηπον) δώδεκα χορδάς, [...] και *νάβλας, ο* [...]. Ο παίζων την νάβλαν καλείται *ναβλιστής* [... ή] *ναβλιστοκτυπεύς*. Νεότεροι τύποι της λέξεως είναι *ναύλα, ή* και *ναύλον, το*. (Αναμφιβόλως ήτο όργανον φοινικικόν, ως παρατηρεί ο Αθήν. 175D, πρβλ. το εβραϊκ. _nevel_ όπερ συχνάκις απαντά εν τοις Ψαλμοίς μετά του _kinnôr_, και το αιγυπτ. _nefer_....).​Και το λήμμα συνεχίζει παραπέμποντας στο λήμμα *βάρβιτος, ο/η* (μουσικό όργανο πολύχορδο, όμοιο με τη λύρα, την οποία συχνά αντικαθιστούσε) και στο οποίο λήμμα αναφέρονται ονομασίες και για άλλες εισαγόμενες λύρες εξ Ανατολών: *μάγαδις*, *νάβλα/νάβλας*, *σαμβύκη* (αλλού: *σάμβυξ*).

Πώς έφτασε όμως το σύμβολο του διαφορικού διανυσματικού λογισμού (που φαίνεται ότι το έλεγαν αρχικά atled, διαβάζοντας ανάποδα το delta) να γίνει nabla;

Η ιστορία αρχίζει με μια επιστολή που έστειλε το 1870 ο μεγάλος φυσικός Τζέιμς Κλαρκ Μάξγουελ στον παιδικό του φίλο, καθηγητή φιλοσοφίας στο πανεπιστήμιο του Εδιμβούργου, Πίτερ Γκάθρι Τέιτ (Peter Guthrie Tait):

Dear Tait,

∇= i d/dx + j d/dy + k d/dz

What do you call this? Atled? I want to get a name or names for the result of it on scalar or vector functions of the vector of a point.

Here are some rough-hewn names. Will you, like a good Divinity, shape their ends properly so as to make them stick…

… What I want is to ascertain from you if there are any better names for these things, or if these names are inconsistent with anything in Quaternions, for I am unlearned in quaternion idioms and may make solecisms.

I want phrases of this kind to make statements in electromagnetism and I do not wish to expose either myself to the contempt of the initiated, or Quaternions to the scorn of the profane.

Yours truly,

J . Clerk Maxwell​
_Μια πολύ μικρή παρέκβαση: Τα quaternions (στα ελληνικά, *τετραδόνια*) αποτελούν μία μη-αντιμεταθετική επέκταση της θεωρίας των μιγαδικών αριθμών. Παρουσιάστηκαν για πρώτη φορά από τον Ιρλανδό μαθηματικό Ουίλιαμ Ρόουαν Χάμιλτον το 1843 και εφαρμόστηκαν στη μηχανική μέσα στον τρισδιάστατο χώρο. Η αρχική διατύπωση των εξισώσεων του Μάξγουελ για τον ηλεκτρομαγνητισμό ήταν σε μορφή τετραδονίων. Σήμερα, στις περισσότερες εφαρμογές έχουν αντικατασταθεί από την απλούστερη διανυσματική θεωρία. Παρόλα αυτά, συναντώνται ακόμη σε εφαρμογές όπως στα τρισδιάστατα γραφικά ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών (από το άρθρο στην ελληνική βίκη, εδώ_http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Τετραδόνιο).

Ο Τέιτ μάλλον δεν κατάλαβε τι ακριβώς ήθελε ο Μάξγουελ (που ανησυχούσε μήπως δεν διατυπώσει με τους σωστούς τύπους τη θεωρία του και δεχτεί κριτική όχι για την ουσία της αλλά για το θεαθήναι) και αναζήτησε ονομασία για το ανάποδο δέλτα. Απευθύνθηκε λοιπόν σε έναν γνωστό του νεαρό φυσικό, τον Γουίλιαμ Ρόμπερτσον Σμιθ, ο οποίος όμως είχε στραφεί στο μεταξύ στη θεολογία. Αυτός λοιπόν ο Σμιθ πρότεινε την ονομασία nabla, με την οποία –κατά πώς φαίνεται, ο Μάξγουελ δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα ευτυχής. Θα βρείτε ολόκληρη την αναλυτική ιστορία εδώ (με πάαααρα πολλές λεπτομέρειες), αλλά ακόμη και αν βαρεθείτε να διαβάσετε ολόκληρη τη διήγηση, αξιζει να την φυλλομετρήσετε για να ρίξετε μια ματιά στις επιστολές του Μάξγουελ και να απολαύσετε μερικά δείγματα κλασικού βρετανικού χιούμορ.

Για παράδειγμα, η αρχή αυτής της επιστολής του Μάξγουελ προς τον Τέιτ (Dr Τ΄):

Dr T´
I return you Smith’s letter. If Cadmus had required to use ∇ and had consulted the Phoenician professors about a name for it there can be no doubt that Nabla would have been chosen on the principle גבא (Αleph/Beth/Gimel)…​
Η χρήση του συμβόλου ∇ άρχισε πια να επικρατεί μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1880, ενώ υποχωρούσαν παράλληλα τα τετραδιόνια. Είναι πάντως ενδιαφέρον ότι για τη μεταφορά της ονομασίας του συμβόλου στα ελληνικά χρησιμοποιήθηκαν και οι τρεις πιο συνηθισμένες μέθοδοι:


Η *βάφτιση* (με το όνομα ενός σημαντικού μαθηματικού, του Χάμιλτον)
Η *μεταφορά* από τα αγγλικά ως Nabla, χωρις καν μεταγραφή, αφού η ιστορία της λέξης είναι πια εντελώς αδιαφανής σήμερα, και
Η *λεξιπλασία* ανάδελτα, που προφανώς αποδείχτηκε η πιο πετυχημένη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2010)

Και επειδή ένα νήμα με άρπες και με λύρες χρειάζεται τα γιουτιουμπάκια του... :) :)

*Ανάδελτα* ήταν ένα συγκρότημα που σχηματίστηκε από πρώην μέλη των ΠΕΛΟΜΑ ΜΠΟΚΙΟΥ και SOCRATES DRANK THE CONIUM, με μέλη:

Γιάννης Κιουρκτσόγλου - κιθάρα, τραγούδι
Μίκης Μίχος - μπάσο
Νίκος Λογοθέτης - πλήκτρα
Γιώργος Τρανταλίδης - τύμπανα

Το μοναδικό τους single, «Ιστορίες Για Θεριά» το έβγαλαν το 1971:

_(πηγή: http://rock-elliniko.blogspot.com/2007/11/blog-post_7423.html)_​





και εδώ από πρόσφατη λάιβ εμφάνιση:


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 26, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το όνομα Nabla το θυμόμουν σαν κάτι αξιοπερίεργο και για να έλεγες _χαμιλτώνειος τελεστής_ έπρεπε να ήσουν πολύ ψώνιο.



Πρώτη φορά τον βλέπω αυτόν τον όρο (χαμιλτώνειος τελεστής). Σχεδόν όλοι λένε Χαμιλτονιανή. Ούτως ή άλλως, η Χαμιλτονιανή είναι άλλο πράμα: είναι η Λαπλασιανή (del squared, ή και Δ) _μαζί_ με το δυναμικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2010)

agezerlis said:


> Πρώτη φορά τον βλέπω αυτόν τον όρο (χαμιλτώνειος τελεστής). Σχεδόν όλοι λένε Χαμιλτονιανή. Ούτως ή άλλως, η Χαμιλτονιανή είναι άλλο πράμα: είναι η Λαπλασιανή (del squared, ή και Δ) _μαζί_ με το δυναμικό.


Έχεις δίκιο, στο γλωσσάρι δίνει και *τελεστή Hamilton* και πήρα φόρα... :) (Πάντως υπάρχουν στο νέτι και δυο-τρία ευρήματα εκτός από τα παρόντα.)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η *λεξιπλασία* ανάδελτα, που προφανώς αποδείχτηκε η πιο πετυχημένη.



Να επισημάνουμε ότι το _ανάδελτα_ δεν είναι απλώς η πιο πετυχημένη απόδοση, είναι και η εδραιωμένη. Οι άλλες εναλλακτικές πάσχουν σοβαρά στον τομέα τής διαφάνειας, ο οποίος είναι κεφαλαιώδους σημασίας στην οροδοσία.

ΥΓ Πάντως το σημείωμα είναι κουκλί, εύγε Δόκτορα!


----------

